# Eat sleep, sleep eat..



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Hmm, I haven't seen a food thread around here, which is bizarre considering I as a Si dom love to cook and to eat. We should have a food thread, maybe share some delicious recipes? Idk if there is anything more relaxing in this world than cooking.

Man I want to build this thing..


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

Since it's mango season (where I am) (the best season), here's a simple recipe for mango muffins
I usually make it without the crumb topping, and it's not too sweet and great for breakfast or snack. have made it at least 5 separate times these past 2 months


----------



## banananana (May 10, 2020)

I recently received a Ninja Foodi, thing is incredible. Frozen chicken to meal in less than 30 minutes. Not to sound like an ad, I'm just in shock.


----------



## gunslinger ENTj (May 14, 2020)

yes we should. 
that's an interesting machine, with which grilling my steak becomes so easy.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I can operate the toaster.

I'm half-joking. I can cook some basic foods but I have little interest in the area. I have almost no ability to tell if a food tastes "good" or "bad". I also can't tell if a food tastes similar/different to another food. I have no taste when it comes to different flavors. I cannot choose which flavors to combine, if certain flavors will go well together and others won't, etc.

I can admit this now :crazy:


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

I will post some vegan stuff as well later. Made this on Sunday given the current situation with COVID 19 weekend grill parties at home in the garden with the family are nice as long as the weather stays good.









*Ingredients*

2.2lb ground beef(1kg)
1lb ground lamb (a must, don't use pork, must contain lamb fat as well)
1/2 lb beef suet
1 garlic head minced
1 Tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 Tablespoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1 teaspoon ground anise
1 teaspoon ground coriander seed
1 1/2 cups beef broth or plain water
1 teaspoon baking soda

*Instructions*

1. Dissolve baking soda in the beef broth or plain water. Set aside.
2. Use a garlic press to crush the garlic cloves.
3. In a large bowl place the meat with all of the ingredients, including the garlic and mix thoroughly.
4.Add the broth in stages, mixing well after each addition.(The meat mixture needs to get to a smooth consistency, like a paste, but not too loose.) You might not need to use all the broth/water.
5.Cover the bowl and refrigerate overnight for the meat to absorb the flavors.
6.The next day, line a tray with foil and set aside.
7.Take the meat out of the refrigerator and with wet hands, form the “Mititei” in a cylinder shape 2-3 inches long and 1 inch thick.
8.Place them on the tray. Continue until you finish all the meat.
9.Grill them on high heat, preferably on coal, not gas. Flip them to cook on all sides and cook them till they are bouncy. Flip it often so all sides sear and the juices stay inside.
10.They are very good when done with just a little pink inside and very juicy. You can tell by pressing them to see if they are "bouncy".
11.Serve with mustard, fresh bread or French fries next to a cold beer. Works best with beer yeah..

Notes: The “Mititei” meat is supposed to contain a pretty good amount of fat. The original recipes use beef suet, lamb. If you do not use fat, the Mititei will be dry and it will suck.

The baking soda is mandatory, so do not omit.

It takes some experience to grill these well enough. I screwed up plenty of times in the past.

The other stuff is just chicken kebab.



counterintuitive said:


> I can operate the toaster.
> 
> I'm half-joking. I can cook some basic foods but I have little interest in the area. I have almost no ability to tell if a food tastes "good" or "bad". I also can't tell if a food tastes similar/different to another food. I have no taste when it comes to different flavors. I cannot choose which flavors to combine, if certain flavors will go well together and others won't, etc.
> 
> I can admit this now :crazy:


You sound like my IEE brother, he dislikes cooking as well ).. the man needs a SEI gf who looks after his ass or he'll subsit on cup noodles for weeks.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

shotgunfingers said:


> You sound like my IEE brother, he dislikes cooking as well ).. the man needs a SEI gf who looks after his ass or he'll subsit on cup noodles for weeks.


Lol I'm not as bad as that - I can cook some basic recipes and I do care enough not to just eat cup noodles. I think the actual act of cooking is mostly Te, at least for me since I'm just following steps, so that part isn't a problem in terms of socionics. The problem related to 1D Si is that I have no taste. I think maybe that's why I never developed an interest. Maybe for an IEE it's different since their Te is also weak.

What was it like growing up with a dual sibling? Probably good. My sibling is an SLI (most likely, I think) and also an avid cook. Lol. A semi-dual sibling was already good.


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

counterintuitive said:


> What was it like growing up with a dual sibling? Probably good. My sibling is an SLI (most likely, I think) and also an avid cook. Lol. A semi-dual sibling was already good.


He is 9 years younger than me, so we never really hung out in the same social circles tbh. You know how brothers usually fight? Well we kind of never do, at least not to the same degree I see in other families. We could always just talk it out and come to an understanding. If I need help, I know I can rely on him and he can expect the same thing on my end, although being older I can offer more advice regarding practical matters and material resources than he can. Come to think of it he owes me money! I sometimes piss him off with my "blunt way of stating things and ruthless pragmatism", but he always seems to seriously consider what I had to say after he cools down.. not many people are capable of something like that, myself included. I think his tendency to avoid conflict unless it's necessary for business reasons and my phlegmatic laid back non competitive nature contributes to this peaceful arrangement we have going on.


----------

